# Bottom Line , Fishin Buddy , Sidefinder



## steffen.u (14. Januar 2007)

Hallo Boardis

Ich habe ein Echolot ; Fishin Buddy II  von Bottom Line , ein älteres Modell , das teil hat einen Drehgriff der auch die Batterien enthält. Bei diesem Griff ist mir eine der Klauen weggebrochen. #q 

Weiß jemand ,ob und wo man dafür ersatzteile bekommt ???

steffen.u


----------



## THD (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bottom Line , Fishin Buddy , Sidefinder*

Hallo Steffen, 
Ferropilot hat die früher vertrieben, finde aber heute nur noch Die Marke Bottom Line, aber keine Produkte bei denen, evtl. schreibste mal ne mail.

Siehe:


http://www.ferropilot.de/cgi-bin/sh...ortschifffahrt&rub2=MARKEN,Bottom Line&sort=4


----------



## steffen.u (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bottom Line , Fishin Buddy , Sidefinder*

Hallo THD

erstmal Besten Dank.
mal sehen was ferropilot dazu sagt.

tschüss aus thüringen


----------

